# Nikon D3100 Vs Canon Rebel T1i



## >>><<< (Sep 29, 2010)

I cannot decide between the two. The T1i Can only shot 1080p at 20fps VS the Nikons 24fps but the auto focus motor when filming is very loud on the D3100 and the mic picks it up. Which one should I go with?


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, the t1i records at 1080i, I am not sure about the D3100 if it's 1080i or 1080p... It's not really worth using unless you're going to be doing a lot of video. The autofocus motor will be heard on either camera, even with USM lenses. You should get in the habit of using manual focus with the camera in video mode.

But more importantly, are you looking at a DSLR to shoot photos, or primarily just video?


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 29, 2010)

^ I dont think the AF motor will be heard if you have an external mic attached.

BTW, I agree. It sounds more like OP needs a video camera than a DSLR.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 29, 2010)

>>><<< said:


> I cannot decide between the two. The T1i Can only shot 1080p at 20fps VS the Nikons 24fps but the auto focus motor when filming is very loud on the D3100 and the mic picks it up. Which one should I go with?


 

Not enough information.  What are you trying to use it for?


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 29, 2010)

Either way if you want to record sound you're going to want to go with an external mic if you want auto focus. It's really the only way to go. Sound quality on the stock mics of dslr's isn't so great. 

A lot of people are switching to DSLR for video. It's cheaper, and DSLR gives the shallow DOF that a much more expensive video camera set up with a 35mm adapter would give, not to mention the hd recording. Movies and TV shows are being recorded with 5D mkII and such. In the film industry they are calling it HDSLR recording.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah man the internal mic sounds horrible! You want external. And why not buy a video camera instead?


----------



## timlair (Sep 29, 2010)

Keep in mind there is no external mic hookup on my T1i. So you'd have to sync. Idk if there is one on the D3000


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 29, 2010)

I think he's talking about the new D3100 not the 3000. The D3000 doesn't do any 1080p vid (as far I remember)


----------



## timlair (Sep 29, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> I think he's talking about the new D3100 not the 3000. The D3000 doesn't do any 1080p vid (as far I remember)



Sorry i forgot the 1. I meant the D3100


----------



## >>><<< (Sep 29, 2010)

I do not want a camcorder because I would like to take some photos and this camera is mainly for a biking video that I plan on making but after that I would like to seriously get into photography if I didn't want to make this biking video I'd just go with A Rebel Xs or D3000 but I want to make this video and after I bought a video camera it would be useless after because I'd never use it again.


----------



## tagnal (Sep 30, 2010)

FYI, the D3100 does not have a external microphone jack either.  

If I were starting out in photography right now, I would buy the D7000.  If you are planning to "seriously get into photography", once you start using the D3100 or the T1i for a bit, you are likely going to start wanting some of the features of more advanced camera bodies.  However, if you are on a budget, or you are unsure of how much you will get into photography, then these are both cheaper options that will serve you well in the short term.  I currently own a T1i and I love it.


----------



## luke71933 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi, 
    I'm new to the forums and I am about to buy my first dslr for my birthday but I can only afford the nikon d3100. I wnat something to mainly film and photoshoot parkour(a sport with fast movement). So it is either I buy a dslr or I buy a gopro hero 3 silver which is meant for videos but I don't think It will be as sharp as the Nikon. I dob't know if I should get the nikon d3100 or just get the  go pro.


----------

